# '08 Subject Assignment #3 - The Color Red - Due Feb 15th



## MissMia

Theme: Anything with the color red in it! Be creative and have fun with it.

Please post current photos only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## benpsut

I don't know if post processing is allowed or not in photoshop, but it did say be creative, so here are my results for now, more to come hopefully by the 15th!  I have SO many ideas!  I messed up the 2nd one, a re edit will be done tonight after work.  In the 1st one the first 2 kisses are green, but I masked them


----------



## azruial

azruial's strange brain said:
			
		

> Ben: In the second one, why did you choose to have two separated red ones?
> One red makes sense to me, emphasizing individuality.  Two together for love... Sharply focused in the foreground and the blurry one further out could be love yet to come... Maybe this is love lost?



Sorry, that was a really subjective, stream-of-consciousness type critique... just my thoughts as they came out.   I like both pictures, the first one looks like an advertisement to me, the second one was more involved.  Amazing how fast you got on this assignment! ,  Guess that means I'm behind...!


----------



## kundalini

In the design and drafting world this is refered to as redline work. It's when you check the the plans drawn with a red pencil for the errors.






Hopefully more / better will follow before due date.


----------



## logan9967

man ben! you stole my idea! i read the color red and said ill get some hershey kisses! then i clicked and saw you beat me to it  
ps, i have the originally red ones! that means i win!


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, thats funny.. I did too.. Now I am going to have to figure something else out.. lol


----------



## MissMia

Nice work guys! There are so many options with the color red this time of year. Keep up the great work!!!!!


----------



## logan9967

heres my guitar amp


----------



## TATTRAT

this is what I have


----------



## logan9967

love the 2nd, and 3rd, what is the 1st a pic of??


----------



## TATTRAT

was messing around with a light on top of a construction crane, building the Trump Tower Honolulu. 

Glad you like the others! Thanks!


Here is another, from a buddies band I did some shots for. It has got red in there, but not the subject.


----------



## benpsut

haha, sorry guys.  i dont have a normal work schedule, work nights all the time, so during the day i have NOTHING to do.  I was looking and looking for something, then i saw the bag and was like "dooooood! this would be great to try out my isolating color skills".  And the inspiration?  I don't know, just thought it'd look neat.


----------



## easily_amused

Hello.  I just signed up for the forum and was happy to see this assignment.  I took this pic just yesterday.  I hope I submitted this right.

The pic won't post.  Can I do a link?

Ok a link won't even work.


----------



## logan9967

it won't post because thats a link from your private page (i think) try viewing your profile as someone else would see it and then use that link in the  tags


----------



## easily_amused

That is odd.  It is the same code I use for a sig in another forum.


----------



## easily_amused

WOOT!!  I got it!!


----------



## LaFoto

Aren't the assignments phrased so people only after learning about them GO OUT and work on their photos? Pay particular attention to what they could photograph that presents The Colour Red (for example) and THEN post their work? Older work should go into this theme thread on The_Colour_Red , shouldn't it?


----------



## easily_amused

If that is in reference to my post, I lurked here a bit yesterday before I signed up this morning.


----------



## LaFoto

No, I said so in reference to some other posters whose photos I have seen elsewhere in the galleries before. No worries. 
Plus I was only just asking. 
This Assignment activity is not moderated, it is actually all up to the members how it is being done.


----------



## MissMia

I'm just happy people are participating!


----------



## logan9967

you should be, these asignments are lots of fun and i'm learning a lot from them.


----------



## azruial

LaFoto said:


> Aren't the assignments phrased so people only after learning about them GO OUT and work on their photos? Pay particular attention to what they could photograph that presents The Colour Red (for example) and THEN post their work? Older work should go into this theme thread on The_Colour_Red , shouldn't it?



Yes, I think the idea is to help inspire people to try new things, like emphasizing red by actively going out and looking for it.  However one or two old photos at the beginning of an assignment's life could also be helpful in getting the inspiration flowing... at least for me...

Just as long as it doesn't pile up and turn into just another gallery, right?


----------



## easily_amused

Oh, ok.  i just don't want to get into trouble right off the bat.


----------



## azruial

easily amused: Of course   I think your photo is quite good, too.  It is very interesting.  I think the only thing that would make it better is a little more attention paid to the geometry of the structure and shadow... which is, of course very difficult...   Nice submission .


----------



## easily_amused

azruial said:


> easily amused: Of course   I think your photo is quite good, too.  It is very interesting.  I think the only thing that would make it better is a little more attention paid to the geometry of the structure and shadow... which is, of course very difficult...   Nice submission .



Thank you.  

Any suggestions on how to do that?  I am always up for playing with my new toy. :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I was sitting here and looked around a bit and suddenly saw something quite, quite red. 





(Reversed lens macro at 35mm)


----------



## logan9967

interesting. i looked at that for about a minute wondering what it is


----------



## dpolston

Two from me:


----------



## kundalini

Corinna got me thinking that I had never tried reverse macro with the 35mm. Here's a compliment to my first entry (which was taken last night).






Cheers.....


----------



## nossie

Milano








LaFoto said:


> Aren't the assignments phrased so people only after learning about them GO OUT and work on their photos?


It made me look at an old photo in new light.







kundalini said:


> Pink Floyd / Comfortably Numb / The Delicate Sound of Thunder (1988) (yes, I know, but have you ever seen them LIVE? 3x)


Yes, Berlin 1995, Olympic Stadium, 250k audience. I was right by the mirror ball in the sound stage as it came up during CN. I'll never forget it for sure. Must find a few snaps and post them.


Hey David #2 from you is a fricken awesome compilation. The eye for the motor got me good.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh the things I get sidetracked with, while doing math homework....
lol










More to come, especially since I have more math homework to do.. lol


----------



## jr8801

Heres two pictures i just took... looked at them full size they arent very good but owell i just decided to post them anyways ill post some others on another day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\\


----------



## kundalini

logan9967 said:


> interesting. i looked at that for about a minute wondering what it is


I still can't make it out.

So another guessing game within the assignment. What is this?





One hint: It's red.

























































okay, okay, okay hehehe.... the hint is that it's used by some photographers.


----------



## nossie

Big Bully said:


> Oh the things I get sidetracked with, while doing math homework....
> lol
> 
> More to come, especially since I have more math homework to do.. lol


 
OPs! Ops! oPs! I want her banned! She's such a freakin flirt. She's like a really yound Kathy Bates.  Her use of the word "math" is unacceptable when I'm getting married in May - Ban her the Satanic one who abuses the M word! BAN HER I say and let her be damned into the world of not checking her change!

:hugs:


----------



## nossie

kundalini said:


> I still can't make it out.
> 
> So another guessing game within the assignment. What is this?
> 
> the hint is that it's used by some photographers.


 

I hate you for this man coz I've no idea what it is.  It's for people that rent cameras and that's the key to open the meters on the side of the camera where people put there quarters in?

you suck for that puzzle.


----------



## ashadiow




----------



## LaFoto

Well, the solution to my "riddle" (I never planned for it to be one, I thought you'd all find out right away) is: it is the light of my computer mouse.
But I don't know what Kundalini's second macro is... :scratch:


----------



## Big Bully

nossie said:


> OPs! Ops! oPs! I want her banned! She's such a freakin flirt. She's like a really yound Kathy Bates. Her use of the word "math" is unacceptable when I'm getting married in May - Ban her the Satanic one who abuses the M word! BAN HER I say and let her be damned into the world of not checking her change!
> 
> :hugs:


 

Are you on drugs?:mrgreen:

How am I a flirt? I was taking pictures of things that are red, while doing my math.... What were YOU thinking.. lol

You you will learn all about the "math" dirty talk when you get married my friend.. lmao!


----------



## Big Bully

Here are some more photos with Red... I took them with my camera phone...


----------



## O'Rork

My grandaughter and crew at full speed. 

D300 1/400 50MM 1.4 wide open ISO 400


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## kundalini

Time to move on to the next assignment(s).


----------



## stittly

kundalini said:


> I still can't make it out.
> 
> So another guessing game within the assignment. What is this?
> 
> One hint: It's red.
> 
> okay, okay, okay hehehe.... the hint is that it's used by some photographers.




I think I've got this one pegged! It's the end of a rocket blower right?


----------



## Big Bully

Dioboleque said:


>


 

WOOHOO!!! Big fan!!! :thumbup::thumbup: Two thumbs up for sexy creativity!!:mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia




----------



## aadhils




----------



## kundalini

I forgot all about this.  stittly, you get a gold star and an elephant stamp for the correct answer.
This is the body shot. Yes, it is a Giotto Rocket Blower (medium). If you don't have this in your bag, get something similar!






This photo is not an example of my body of work. I have been indulging.


----------



## logan9967

ohh i have one of those, my has brush hairs on the end of it no fair


----------



## TATTRAT

From my sitting room:






And playing with water


----------



## kundalini

What?

I'm a Southern boy!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

^^ROFL! Awesome!


----------



## sls

Well. I'm new but thought I would give it a go, I just took this yesterday! 

Shannon


----------



## O'Rork

With such a dreadfull, overcast/snowing day, I just happened to catch a glimpse of Red, right out of the grey. I didn't touch this in PP, just converted to JPEG.





The actual image gives justice to the light. The photo defines the way the little guys feels.


----------



## Calamari Kid

Cool pics all.

Figured I'd play a bit with the macro on my new lens.


----------



## TATTRAT

more water...but hey, it's red!


----------



## stittly

kundalini said:


> I forgot all about this.  stittly, you get a gold star and an elephant stamp for the correct answer.
> This is the body shot. Yes, it is a Giotto Rocket Blower (medium). If you don't have this in your bag, get something similar!



Hooray! I feel special! I remember when I got my rocket blower, I looked at the tip and thought that it was funny that it was in a triangle shape, who'da thunk that that info would come in handy.


----------



## azruial

kundalini:


----------



## Sim

Thought I'd join in the fun


----------



## Big Bully

This takes playing with your food to a whole different level.. lol


----------



## Sim

Here's another one from me... I'm feeling motivated tonight!


----------



## Big Bully

You are my hero!!! :hail::hail::hail:



TATTRAT said:


> more water...but hey, it's red!


----------



## benpsut

Man i love MASKING!  Thanks to my wonderful fiance for getting all prettied up just to show her lips!   Here they is!

















And thank you baby for kissing the  paper too :-D it turned out GREAT!


----------



## azruial

benpsut said:


> And thank you baby for kissing the  paper too :-D it turned out GREAT!



Indeed it did :thumbup:  They are all nice, and the paper w/stain is my favorite of the bunch :heart:


----------



## mdc017




----------



## ShavedMonkey




----------



## benpsut

Thanks Azruial!  And nice job guys


----------



## logan9967

wow that smoke almost looks photoshop quality, i want to photography some smoke sometime, maybe a suggestion for a photo assignment


----------



## Big Bully

It will come in due time... Maybe

I would totally need hints on how to do it though.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

mdc017 said:


>


 

Cool shot on the Tele....


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## Spidy

A bit on the evil side  Believe it or not, this is a childs back pack.


----------



## Spidy

A Birthday Cake in the dark


----------



## Spidy

This is a "Bath and Body" candle


----------



## seemorephoto

heres just something quick not really that good but let me know what you think


----------



## schuylercat




----------



## Dioboleque

Big Bully said:


> WOOHOO!!! Big fan!!! :thumbup::thumbup: Two thumbs up for sexy creativity!!:mrgreen:


 
 Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Big Bully

Spidy said:


> A bit on the evil side  Believe it or not, this is a childs back pack.


 
Na not so much.. It is obviously Pirates of the Carribean.


----------



## MissMia

I am bored out of my mind tonight. Tried photographing one of my candles.


----------



## Melicertes

Well here's my first photo submission to the forum. I had fun with this


----------



## Melicertes

And the next...


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY




----------



## Jennyboo7481

I took three for this one.


----------



## KVB1085




----------



## tempra

Shot on Fuji Velvia using a Bronica


----------



## KVB1085

tempra said:


> Shot on Fuji Velvia using a Bronica




that is an incredible picture!!! nice work!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful shots everyone!


----------



## MissMia

Gorgeous!



tempra said:


> Shot on Fuji Velvia using a Bronica


----------



## tempra

Glad you like it  I don't normally do flowers, but I liked this one myself.


----------



## kelley_french




----------



## mykill




----------



## BYoung

I thought I would post this since it's mainly red.

I just finished making some LED pens from an Instructable so I thought I would try them out. I have only made red & green so far, but yellow & white are on their way.


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Dioboleque

Yummee


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## leila

i know this is nothing special as far as creativity, but Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Seefutlung

red shoes


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Markus

Hi, found your forum about a week ago and have been lurking here ever since. Great forum and people. Just got a 6 month subscription and hope to learn a lot here. This is my first post, so here goes. Any C&C is appreciated.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow everyone you are doing great.. I am really amazed with the response we have had with these assignments! Keep up the great work!


----------



## kundalini

Seefutlung, all your entries have been fantastic, but this one just cracks me up.  It was literally a laugh out loud.  Thanks.



Seefutlung said:


>


----------



## kobayashi




----------



## Big Bully

I know.. Just look at that smile!! Too freakin funny! And way too cute!



Seefutlung said:


>


----------



## Seefutlung

Thanks Kundalini and Meg.  That is Howie (of course ... what else could you name that dog.)  She's a regular at the dog park ... she is absolutely compulsive about her ball. Away from the park (and ball) she's a normal Terrier ... get between her and her ball at the dog park and you'll have paw prints up one side and down the other.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha!!! My dog is like that too.. He is a freakin goober!


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## lockwood81

Everyone has some great submissions.  I love kisses so the heart made out of kisses was quite cool.

I caught this red (white and blue) earlier today.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh WOW.. That is a beautiful shot!!!


----------



## Antarctican

Red rust, red geraniums, red windowframe


----------



## IanRB

EDIT: just read the faq and realized previous posted photos would be against the rules.  oops


----------



## VTMurphy

New here but gonna jump in a take a try at this one . Took a bunch of tries and this is the best of the bunch .




So how did I do ?


----------



## Big Bully

Nice Anty, I really like your photo.. Simple yet elegant.


----------



## Big Bully

This is crazy and yet cool at the same time! So is it blood or food coloring? Big fan... Oh and by the way, welcome!



DKMurphy said:


> New here but gonna jump in a take a try at this one . Took a bunch of tries and this is the best of the bunch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did I do ?


----------



## VTMurphy

Big Bully said:


> This is crazy and yet cool at the same time! So is it blood or food coloring? Big fan... Oh and by the way, welcome!


Food coloring , used about 1/2 the bottle before I got a shot I liked . Thanks for the comments .


----------



## Big Bully

Well you did a great job!
My son saw your picture and was like... MOM... Is that..... BLOOD!!!?
lol


----------



## Dioboleque

At the park


----------



## anderspj

Here's one.  Spring rolls at a favorite restaurant.


----------



## MissMia

I found this in my pantry!


----------



## Big Bully

Creative.. I didn't think to look there.. lol


----------



## Mrsforeman1




----------



## anderspj

Another


----------



## Markus

Very Nice Shot!


----------



## Big Bully

Now that is just cool!


----------



## anderspj

It's a flag in Tienanmen Sq.  I shot it with my point/shoot and got lucky with a touch of Photoshop.  Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## BPALMER

HAPPY VALENTINES TO ALL THE BEAUTIFUL WOMEN OF TPF


----------



## JerryPH

Ok so it's Valentine's day. :heart:






How about this?:


----------



## djrichie28

BPALMER said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES TO ALL THE BEAUTIFUL WOMAN OF TPF


 
I like how the top of the flower is entirely in focus.  Great use of DOF


----------



## clawery

Oddly, I had done a red series about a year ago. See what you think.

Chris Lawery
Title, Capture Integration
Capture Integration, Phase One Dealer of the Year


----------



## Rock

Okay I know it is last minute......

Here is my RED...


----------



## Jimmy1234

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum, and new to photography, I saw this site and thought this would be a great way to learn, and get advise. so here is my first picture, taken with a Nikon D40x


----------



## azruial

Jimmy1234 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum, and new to photography, I saw this site and thought this would be a great way to learn, and get advise. so here is my first picture, taken with a Nikon D40x



Glad to see you got photobucket working   and Nice shot!  It's really quite pretty.


----------



## MissMia

Jimmy - nice shot. Welcome to TPF.


----------



## Jimmy1234

Thank you, I am looking foreward to learning.  Tgt was a rose from the ones I got my wife yesterday. I jus sprayed a little water on it


----------



## MissMia

Everyone did a great job on this assignment!!!!  Thank you for your participation.


----------



## BPALMER

THANK YOU! it was fun...looking forward to the next one !! aka: i like food !


----------



## Jimmy1234

I cooked a good Steak last night, Didnt get a picture though


----------



## Seefutlung

BPALMER said:


> THANK YOU! it was fun...looking forward to the next one !! aka: i like food !


 
Especially, Fig Newtons ... I like Fig Newtons ... so after we shoot we eat.


----------



## bhop

Still the 15th.. i'm not too late.  These are some P-shooters with my Sony H3.

not an original idea.. *sigh*..




kinda red..


----------



## Dioboleque

MissMia said:


>


 
I've been meaning to say that I really like this! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMia

Dioboleque said:


> I've been meaning to say that I really like this! :thumbup:


 

Thank you! It's the brake light of my husband's commuter car.


----------



## schuylercat

That's the barn to the west of 485, at the Highway 49 exit, right?


----------



## Rock

schuylercat said:


> That's the barn to the west of 485, at the Highway 49 exit, right?



Yes it is. I love the way the light its it in the mornings.....


----------



## Seefutlung

anderspj said:


> It's a flag in Tienanmen Sq. I shot it with my point/shoot and got lucky with a touch of Photoshop. Thanks for the compliments.


 
Hard to get more Red than Tienanmen Square.


----------



## Big Bully

Jimmy1234 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum, and new to photography, I saw this site and thought this would be a great way to learn, and get advise. so here is my first picture, taken with a Nikon D40x


 
Your rose is gorgeous! Great job! And welcome to TPF!




Seefutlung said:


> Especially, Fig Newtons ... I like Fig Newtons ... so after we shoot we eat.


 
Yum Yum! Maaaan Now I want one!


----------



## Big Bully

Don't forget that we have two new assignments. One is food and the other one is the alphabet found in odd places, like nature or buildings..


----------



## sabbath999

OK, mine is late, but I looked for RED this last weekend.

I found some, cranked the D300 up to UBERVIVID and here it is.


----------



## MissMia

Sabbath999 - Ohhh, I love the eye!


----------



## Wozza

Thought I would have a crack at this one too!


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY




----------



## Big Bully

EYEAM4ANARCHY said:


>


 

Is that a bunch of macro strawberries? Either way, way cool shot!


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY

Big Bully said:


> Is that a bunch of macro strawberries? Either way, way cool shot!


 
Yeah a macro shot of their disembodied heads.


----------



## Big Bully

EYEAM4ANARCHY said:


> Yeah a macro shot of their disembodied heads.


 

LOL That is soo twisted.. lol But very creative!


----------

